# Rotten Subfloor Under Bathtub



## RaeBeth (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone...sorry to jump right in with questions before getting to know anyone, but it's a bit of an emergency  

Shortly after buying our house, we discovered that the subfloor was rotten due to a toilet leak (wax ring was deteriorated). We tore everything out, ripped out the tile and pulled up the subfloor. The joists had a few weak spots, so we reinforced with 10' planks. (I defy an earthquake to make that floor move now  ). Looking at the damage from under the house, it looks like the subfloor under the bathtub is probably rotten, too. Is there ANYWAY to take care of this without having to rip out the tub? We have 1 bathroom, a very limited budget, and an odd size tub and alcove. The house was built in 1957, and the alcove is 58" instead of the standard 60". Needless to say, if there is anyway to shore up the floor from the bottom up instead of tearing it out, we'll move heaven and earth to do it. Thank you very much for any opinions/advise.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry RaeBeth, I don't know any way to replace the subfloor with out removing the tub. However, if the floor joists are in good condition, you can shore it up by screwing 2 by blocking laid up against the floor. Screw the blocking to the floor joists with 3" galvanized (deck) screws. There's not enough room to swing a hammer in there and screws hold better anyway.
At least the tub will not fall through that way!
Glenn


----------



## RaeBeth (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Glenn. Most of the floor will still hold a nail, so as long as we can shore up the weak spots using the method you have suggested, I think we'll be OK. Thanks!


----------

